
Autopilot supplier disowns Tesla for 'pushing the envelope on safety' - tangled
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/sep/15/autopilot-supplier-disowns-tesla-for-pushing-the-envelope-on-safety
======
a3n
> A Tesla spokeswoman said on Wednesday the company had never described
> Autopilot as an autonomous technology or self-driving car.

Other than the name itself.

What does "put it on autopilot" mean to most people?

~~~
kwhitefoot
Looks to me as though everyone involved has been at least too optimistic. And
MobileEye should not call it Autopilot if it cannot act like one.

